# 23rd



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Where you guys stand right now as far as who you are picking? anybody kno?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im hoping some how glen davis slips but really it will be some random player from some random country lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think its the 28th pick but you prob. thought it was the 23rd b/c earlyer I think I told you it was the 23 pick at my house lol..


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Koponen? Derrick Byars? Big Baby? Splitter? McRoberts?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Not a bad pick, Splitter is a 7 footer with alot of upside.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

yea, good pick


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Splitter was nice. Quite surprised with your #58 pick when Erceg was still there. Printezis aint that bad for such low pick, but Erceg has much more potential and upside. Actually Im surprised he went undrafted and some unknown Rakovic guy did. I would pick Erceg over Barac too (but at least Barac is legit at some point).

EDIT. Ah didnt notice that you traded the pick to Raptors...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Pretty impressive draft.

Splitter and Marcus Williams(absolute steal) combined with James White and the future rebuilding process might not be as long as it could have been


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Splitter+Williams=Happy MDIZZ nuff said


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now it's up to trade Scola rights for Fran Vazquez rights and your future can improve even more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Now if only Pop would give Beno some play time (make him the freakin back-up already!) and this old team might have some hope for the future.


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

i like the spurs picks this year....i know pop and the krew will teach this young ones good! i like williams to replace bruce bowen...for a guy that already has mediocre "D" i know bruce will teach him right...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Not a bad draft at all considering our picks. I was really hoping we could steal Jared Dudley, Morris Almond, or Rudy Fernandez. We're going to blow up TAU Ceramica when Splitter and Scola come over at the same time. 

Just in case some of you guys didn't know we traded away Giorgos Printezis to the Raptors for their 2008 second round pick. It looks like none of our draftees will be on the roster this season.


----------

